# Lian Li O11 Dynamic airflow + Wasserkühlung



## Noel1987 (18. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag 
Habe nun meinen ryzen 3900x bekommen 
Nun bin ich am airflow und Einbau der Wasserkühlung dran

Kühlung 
Ekwb ddc 3.2 Pumpe
Ekwb Velocity 1151 + Umbausatz auf am4
360er Radiator 
Pumpenhalterung für am Lüfter 

Vorher hatte ich die Pumpe einfach im Gehäuse stehen und neben dem Motherboard keine Lüfter verbaut 
Hatte unten den Radiator der vom Boden aus Luft angesaugt hat und oben 3 Lüfter die Luft rausgesaugt haben 

Habe nun 3 zusätzliche Lüfter 

Nun zum eigentlichen 
Den Radiator würde ich gerne neben das Motherboard anbringen 
Wäre es eine gute Idee oben und unten vom Gehäuse Luft anzusaugen und durch den Radiator wieder raus ?

Unten kühle Luft für die Grafikkarte oben für die Spannungswandler 
Wird die Luft so warm im PC das es negativ auf den Radiator wirkt bezüglich der Temperatur ?

Brauche dazu bitte ein paar Meinungen 

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (18. Juni 2020)

Hi, 

Ich würde hier den  Radi oben verbauen.
Unten einblasend, Oben ausblasend, Seitlich auch ausblasend obwohl die wsl dann nicht wirklich viel Wirkung zeigen.

Welche GPU und Ausgleichsbehälter verbaust du denn?


----------



## Noel1987 (18. Juni 2020)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich würde hier den  Radi oben verbauen.
> Unten einblasend, Oben ausblasend, Seitlich auch ausblasend obwohl die wsl dann nicht wirklich viel Wirkung zeigen.
> ...


Dadurch hätte ich aber 6 absaugende und 3 absaugende Lüfter 
Ist das besser ? 

GPU ist eine rtx 2080 
Und Pumpe AGB Kombi von ekwb


----------



## Lupoc (18. Juni 2020)

Und du hast nur einen 360er Radi? Für CPU und GPU????


----------



## Noel1987 (18. Juni 2020)

Nein nur CPU wird wassergekühlt xD
Habe bei meiner alten 1080ti das Problem gehabt das die Spannungswandler ziemlich laut wurden durch den Wasserblock 
Deswegen verzichte ich gerne darauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal vorab wie es gerade aussieht


----------



## Lupoc (18. Juni 2020)

Dann geht es ja noch. bei der 2080 kannst du nämlich noch zwei Radis verbauen wenn du es leise haben willst.
Siehe mein Build:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (18. Juni 2020)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Dann geht es ja noch. bei der 2080 kannst du nämlich noch zwei Radis verbauen wenn du es leise haben willst.
> Siehe mein Build:
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht mega aus


----------



## Lupoc (18. Juni 2020)

Die Lautstärke der Spannungswandler ist "normal". Mal mehr, mal weniger laut. Du hörst sie schlicht weg nur nicht wenn die Karte Luft gekühlt wird. Beziehungsweise weniger. Wenn natürlich keine Lüfter verbaut sind, eher hörbar. bei meiner 2080 TI auch. Case geschlossen, nicht mehr hörbar.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (18. Juni 2020)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Dadurch hätte ich aber 6 absaugende und 3 absaugende Lüfter
> Ist das besser ?
> 
> GPU ist eine rtx 2080
> Und Pumpe AGB Kombi von ekwb



Ja das passt schon so. Den Radi in der 2. Kammer würde ich immer erst platzieren wenn ich oben und unten schon einen habe.

Bei mir ist das gesamte Gehäuse voll, 3x360er Radi und der Ausgleichsbehälter von EK verbaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun ist alles fertig


----------



## Lupoc (26. Juni 2020)

Ersetz die Schläuche gegen PETG Tubes. Sieht um Welten besser aus &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Noel1987 (27. Juni 2020)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Ersetz die Schläuche gegen PETG Tubes. Sieht um Welten besser aus &#65533;&#65533;



Ja das stimmt 
Aber die Schläuche und Anschlüsse hatte ich noch hier 
Das Rest Rohr was ich hatte war nicht mehr genug
Ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig 
Kommen noch eine weiße Plexiglas Scheibe oben wo die Kabel rauskommen drauf 
Und oben sowie unten weißes Plexiglas als Lüfterabdeckung


----------

